# Colibri lighter broken



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

My colibri lighter is in need of repair as it won't even light now. I don't know the cause of the problem. Also, the top (lid, whatever it is that flips) isn't under any kind of tension from the spring or whatever it was fell out. The guillotine still works fine. 

I'd like to get it fixed, but knowing I can get a brand new one on ebay or something for $40 or so, I'm probably money ahead to just get a new one altogether. What would you do?


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

My best advice. Save your money and get a blazer. I'm sure Mark can hook you up. I went through three different Colibri's before I learned my lesson. Beautiful lighters, not so beautiful when it comes to longevity.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Get a Blazer PB207. Heartfelt industries.com


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a Colibri Quantum SST (~$90.00) that stopped working less than a month after is was given to me (anniversary gift). I have yet to return it out of sheer irritation with the company. My warranty is up soon so I should get it out to them after all....

They have a 1 year warranty if you have the receipt. You just have to pay Shipping both ways and cover the insurance.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Also, if you want a cheap dependable lighter try and find a Prince Pocket Torch PB207. It is the exact same lighter as the blazer but doesn't have a child proof lock and costs half as much.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

From what I have heard is an easy fix(assuming in you can get your hands on the items) is you take a small tuberculin syringe with i would think around a 25g needle on the end. You fill the syringe with maybe .25mL of zippo fluid. You slide the syringe in the barrel of the lighter and inject the zippo fluid. Light the fluid and let it burn off. Supposedly that has been a quick fix to those fouling colibri's


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I too have 3 Colibri's that need fixing this is straight from their rep:


> _Jim,_
> _Send the lighter back to the service department at 1425 Cranston Street, Cranston R.I. 02920, along with a $7.50 check or money S & H purposes._
> _Any other charges they will let you know in advance for your approval first._
> _Respectfully,_
> _Jeannie_


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Dickson said:


> My best advice. Save your money and get a blazer. I'm sure Mark can hook you up. I went through three different Colibri's before I learned my lesson. Beautiful lighters, not so beautiful when it comes to longevity.


To be quite honest, it may have been my fault. I know they specifically stated something about only using Colibri butane, but I used an off brand when I couldn't get my hands on one in the area. I'm wondering if that might have been what literally gummed things up as they claimed other brands are "dirty". Maybe it's just me being naive, but who knows.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

forgop said:


> To be quite honest, it may have been my fault. I know they specifically stated something about only using Colibri butane, but I used an off brand when I couldn't get my hands on one in the area. I'm wondering if that might have been what literally gummed things up as they claimed other brands are "dirty". Maybe it's just me being naive, but who knows.


What i posted helps clear that up. I will say this I never believed in the "better butane" until I saw it work right before my eyes. I now buy the bettter butane for all my lighters vs the cheap bronson stuff.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had 3 Colibri lighters also I given up on them and I used the Colibri fuel for all three I have done all the trouble shooting bled the tanks and refilled what my problem has been is bearly a flame or I was able to light maybe 2 cigars and it will the lighter will not stay lit. I have had way better luck with the cheap torches (5.99) at the cigar store.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a colibri quantum my wife gave me 10 years ago (wow its been that long). It still works like new. I used the old colibri gas (black can) and then switched to vector gas and have never had a problem. I think I got one that was made on a wednesday right after the maker got a nooner from the wife the week after he got a raise. there will never be another colibri made like that again.

Maybe colibri will buy it back to find out what went wrong...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

forgop said:


> My colibri lighter is in need of repair as it won't even light now. I don't know the cause of the problem. Also, the top (lid, whatever it is that flips) isn't under any kind of tension from the spring or whatever it was fell out. The guillotine still works fine.
> 
> I'd like to get it fixed, but knowing I can get a brand new one on ebay or something for $40 or so, I'm probably money ahead to just get a new one altogether. What would you do?


I've had good experiences with Colibri's. I won't tell you what to do with repairing or buying a new lighter. I will give you my experience, however.

I've had one Colibri fixed under warranty and it cost me $7 to ship. I received it back from Colibri and it has been burning for 2 years straight now with no issues whatsoever. I personally like the colibri lighters. I would also say that a more expensive torch doesn't necessarily mean it won't ever clog. In my experience, it's the FUEL that causes issues. I use only Vector quintuplus (5 times filtered) or Lava 5 times filtered fuel. Never had an issue with a lighter that I have used that fuel with - period! The other fuels, even Colibri or extend are 3 times filtered. Small tubes and valves will clog over time with carbon and impurities from burning fuel that is not more highly filtered. Spend the extra $$ on the best fuel and you will have considerably less problems with ANY lighter you choose! My 2¢.

CD


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Spend the extra $$ on the best fuel and you will have considerably less problems with ANY lighter you choose! My 2¢.
> 
> CD


I agree with that. I just happened to be in a drug store that had a can of butane without really thinking about it when I couldn't find the can of Colibri butane.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Lemme tell you about Colibri lighters. They look and feel nice. Colibri does have a one year manufacturers warranty if you still have the receipt. If you are like me you prolly don't. So you will have to call Colibri of London. And DO NOT CALL THE customer service number of the U.S. To call London will cost you a little more but Colibri stands behind ALL their products. You may end up talking to someone who has one of those British accents. Quite intriguing dialect I must say. Shipping is like $10-13 or so. I have bought 2 lighters and both have failed after years of use. I sent both in at different times only to receive a brand new lighter saying that because the lighter was inoperable and could not be repaired. I was also given a Colibri table lighter as a token of my appreciation. All in all it may take about 30 mins more of your time but its all worth it. Colibri is the only thing I'll buy.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

aljrka said:


> Lemme tell you about Colibri lighters. They look and feel nice. Colibri does have a one year manufacturers warranty if you still have the receipt. If you are like me you prolly don't. So you will have to call Colibri of London. And DO NOT CALL THE customer service number of the U.S. To call London will cost you a little more but Colibri stands behind ALL their products. You may end up talking to someone who has one of those British accents. Quite intriguing dialect I must say. Shipping is like $10-13 or so. I have bought 2 lighters and both have failed after years of use. I sent both in at different times only to receive a brand new lighter saying that because the lighter was inoperable and could not be repaired. I was also given a Colibri table lighter as a token of my appreciation. All in all it may take about 30 mins more of your time but its all worth it. Colibri is the only thing I'll buy.


Interesting. I have never had to contact Colibri of London before. I have had 2 Colibri's fail, like you, but in my case Colibri here in the US had no problem with assisting me. First, with a fix (plus shipping cost) then with a replacement. Colibri is located in Rhode Island (my home state) and they are VERY in tune with customer service and in my experience, bent over backwards to help me. I mean, it's just a little lighter, but they went the extra mile to assist me when I asked nicely ( in my Rhode Island accent  ).

CD


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

*Colibri THATS broken*

Colibri's break. I 'd toss it. I got a nice?? Colibri for christmas, and it broke very quickly. Colibri's customer service is as bad as it gets. If the fix it, it will take them months to get it back to you.
Bad product and bad service equal no futher purchase.


----------

